# Catcheside Cutlery - Video Gallery.



## WillC (May 7, 2012)

Hello all. I have been making these cutting videos every now and then for a while as i'm sure some of you will have seen. I really enjoy making them, it helps me work on my technique apart from anything else and see my knives from a different point of view. So here I will post all my future knife testing/demonstration videos. You will find my older vids on- Catcheside Cutlery's u-tube channel.
I would be very happy for owners of my knives to post their own video's here as well.
Here is one of my latest pair in feather damascus to get things going.
[video=youtube;mpikWmuzC94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpikWmuzC94&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (May 7, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## Mingooch (May 9, 2012)

beautiful knives, love them.


----------



## Peco (May 9, 2012)

Very nice Will!


----------



## stevenStefano (May 9, 2012)

Perhaps it is a dumb thing to say, but I couldn't get over how much more eye catching custom knives and handles look in person. You see pictures and think things look nice then when you have them in your hand they look better than you thought possible. I bet those knives look incredible in person


----------



## WillC (May 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, doing these has improved my cutting i think, its starting to feel natural. I am very pleased with these two, i showed them in person to my workshop landlord and he has ordered a carving set with a feather blade. A local magazine also came to interview me and it was nice to have these finished to show as well as lots of wip......


----------



## zitangy (May 12, 2012)

WillC said:


> Thanks guys, doing these has improved my cutting i think, its starting to feel natural. I am very pleased with these two, i showed them in person to my workshop landlord and he has ordered a carving set with a feather blade. A local magazine also came to interview me and it was nice to have these finished to show as well as lots of wip......



Hey Will
Your landlord has excellent taste! Your cutting skill has definitely improved .

Congratulations! do put a a link to the specific magazine issue when it goes to print 

I am certain it will also have an unexpected outcome not related to knife interest. I hope that this will generate more interests and awareness in your knives and also a person to champion your knives. A suggestion would be that you offer a few of your smaller knives to magazine as prizes to be won when they subscribe to be magazine. It is a norm to list a few questions ( normally all the answers are YES) so that you would affirm the statements that you want to have.

IT's far cheaper than paying for a page/ quarter page for an advertisements. 

A possible angle is to sponsor the UK culinary team by services ( sharpening) , loan of your say gyuto..

have fun and good-luck and have a wonderful week-end. 

rgds
david


----------



## WillC (May 12, 2012)

Thanks David, some great idea there, certainly worth a try. Thanks for your support.:biggrin:
Will


----------



## Candlejack (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, you can send me a knife and i'll market them in the kitchens i work in, wink wink


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 13, 2012)

Great video, Will -
what camera do you use, may I ask?

M


----------



## WillC (May 13, 2012)

Candle Jack, I will do a Euro pass around soon I promise

Cheers Marko, its just a little Pentax Optio instant snapper, I only shot it on 650p, I could shoot it a bit higher but it takes light years to upload then on my broadband. I'm not sure how to optimize quality for utube best as I see some very sharp footage, thinking Jon Borida and Maxim as examples. Mine decidedly fuzzy in comparison.


----------



## Candlejack (May 13, 2012)

I was thinking of it as a bribe.. a keeper.. but that will do aswell! (Looking forward to it! You do some beautiful work)


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 13, 2012)

WillC said:


> Candle Jack, I will do a Euro pass around soon I promise
> 
> Cheers Marko, its just a little Pentax Optio instant snapper, I only shot it on 650p, I could shoot it a bit higher but it takes light years to upload then on my broadband. I'm not sure how to optimize quality for utube best as I see some very sharp footage, thinking Jon Borida and Maxim as examples. Mine decidedly fuzzy in comparison.



I thought video quality was pretty good. 

Thanks, Will - 

M


----------



## WillC (Jun 16, 2012)

Well here is my latest, a quick bit of lunch prep with my latest two Suji. Different handles, slightly different profiles. Had fun with them both:biggrin: Please ignore the terrible scream part way through, some minor house hold drama:scared4:

[video=youtube;L_gaDPvcSuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_gaDPvcSuk&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 16, 2012)

I liked the scream. Added a little mystery and drama to the video.
Good video, great knives.


----------



## WillC (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol, thanks Mark, I was considering putting a soundtrack over it but...ah well. I'm in two minds about soundtracks, a) I'm not sure I should inflict my music tastes on others, b) I like to hear the knify choppy noises. Theory's videos make me want to have music.....last time I used music it was a piece by squarepusher, and It didn't get much love. :laugh:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 16, 2012)

I got your e-mail today and I was wondering how you are liking the "new" D handle. I myself think it looks inviting to hold.


----------



## WillC (Jun 16, 2012)

Personally, I'm in love with it. It fills the hand without feeling bulky. Allows a variety of grips. Its a fun way to work with the wood a blend of angles and curves. I would like to make it an option vs Octagonal or a further tweaked version. I'll try and use this knife as much as possible and get some pro's to handle it.
Thanks I'm glad you found the first installment interesting. 
Will


----------



## WillC (Jun 24, 2012)

The Petty showdown - Blue 2 core vs 01/15n20 dammy. Well sort of, just having some fun making sunday dinner.
[video=youtube;f7MX4zc1t68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7MX4zc1t68&feature=g-upl[/video]


----------



## WillC (Jun 24, 2012)

Ah it works again, they pulled it for a second there because of the radio in the background, music law and all that.:scratchhead:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

You should always wear gloves when working with a scotch bonnet. Don't ask me how I know.:cry:
Looks great, and like you had some fun.


----------



## WillC (Jun 24, 2012)

It was fun, and I think that radio show today may have stirred a punk revival in me, the guy next to my workshop will not be pleased.:laugh:
I know what you mean with the potent chilly, I made naga oil once, wearing gloves to do the prep, but had been fiddling with my computer halfway through and got chilly oil everywhere. Later that had got pretty much everywhere. Ow, is all I can say


----------



## WillC (Jun 25, 2012)

Well the background sounds had to go, the video was not playing for some countries because of music copyright things. So I used a classical piece from the utube library, just happened to be the right length.


----------



## WillC (Mar 23, 2013)

Right took about 3 goes to upload as my computer kept crashing. 
Here is the Nakiri Video.
[video=youtube;vjOEEk1NBNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjOEEk1NBNM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

